# Breeder picking your new puppy?



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What age do puppies start demonstrating how their personalities will develop. In line with this by what age do breeders usually make the decision on where each pup will go?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Paisley was picked out at approx 4 weeks. I am sure it will vary a bit depending on the breeder.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I usually know which female in a litter I will keep by 4 weeks (I think I picked Vala when she was born).  Once their eyes start to open and they become mobile their little personalities start to develop. I do testing at around 7 weeks though I usually have a pretty good feel by that point which pup will be suitable for which person.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My pup wasn't picked for me- she was the only female in the litter, and based on siblings/the parents/the breeder/what I'm looking for in a dog, I was comfortable with taking the "gamble". But, she is four weeks old and has a LOT of personality already, as do her brothers. They are easy to tell apart solely based on their personalities. Luckily, she is fitting into exactly what I was hoping for in a pup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm leary of the breeder picking a pup out for me. how does
a breeder know the temperament of a pup 2 weeks later, 2
months later, 6 months later, 1&1/2 yrs later, etc. i think
there's so much involved in developing the temperament
that it can't be determined when a pup is 2 weeks, 4 weeks,
5 weeks, 8 weeks old. i also don't think a breeder has a pup
that matches every buyer's personality.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And I wouldn't support a breeder who let me run among a litter and then just pick the one I felt was right! The breeder will have known and been with the puppies for weeks and I will, at best, have a few hours on one day. 

The reason I pay the big bucks is exactly for the knowledge and experience of my breeder with their pups! They have had past litters, testing the pups and then seen them grow up to see how true the testing worked out! 

Heck, I'd just pick the one that crawled into my lap, or had the cute bent ear, or ..... and that's not really probably the best thing


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i'm leary of the breeder picking a pup out for me. how does
> a breeder know the temperament of a pup 2 weeks later, 2
> months later, 6 months later, 1&1/2 yrs later, etc. i think
> there's so much involved in developing the temperament
> ...


The breeder has spent the last 8 weeks with that pup- they'll have a much better idea than the buyer, who spends an hour with the pup, as to what the pup's core personality will be. Obviously there's no guarantee- nobody ever said there was. But if the breeder knows his dogs and knows what they produce, he'll have at least a good idea of what the pup will be like at the core. That doesn't factor in training and socialization on the part of the owner, but it at least gives you an idea of what you're working with. 

If no pup in this litter was going to be a good fit for me (say, this particular female was going to be an extremely strong dog, as it seems some of her brothers will be... or conversely, not being confident or having a lot of drive suitable for a working dog), then my breeder would let me wait on another litter, or let me go elsewhere. It should be about finding a good match, not filling a crate "right now."


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LoveEcho said:


> If no pup in this litter was going to be a good fit for me (say, this particular female was going to be an extremely strong dog, as it seems some of her brothers will be... or conversely, not being confident or having a lot of drive suitable for a working dog), then my breeder would let me wait on another litter, or let me go elsewhere. *It should be about finding a good match, not filling a crate "right now*."


Truthfully, that's what I want too. May be a disappointment that I don't get a puppy, but if there isn't a good match for me, then it's best for me to wait..


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Truthfully, that's what I want too. May be a disappointment that I don't get a puppy, but if there isn't a good match for me, then it's best for me to wait..


Exactly. And, if I was a pet buyer searching for a dog that will be strictly a pet, my breeder would have been honest and said that I should wait on another litter altogether. Pup's parents are beautiful and accomplished and that's really attractive to a lot of people even when searching for a pet, but I would think someone would rather wait on a good fit than buy a dog that will be too much for them simply because they want a puppy NOW.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My breeder picked for me. I didn't know which one was mine until I picked him up. I asked at about 6 weeks and she was didn't know. At 7 weeks, she told me it was NOT the black one (my preference). I couldn't be happier Seger. It's really about trusting your breeder's knowledge.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> And I wouldn't support a breeder who let me run among a litter and then just pick the one I felt was right! The breeder will have known and been with the puppies for weeks and I will, at best, have a few hours on one day.
> 
> The reason I pay the big bucks is exactly for the knowledge and experience of my breeder with their pups! They have had past litters, testing the pups and then seen them grow up to see how true the testing worked out!
> 
> Heck, I'd just pick the one that crawled into my lap, or had the cute bent ear, or ..... and that's not really probably the best thing


Yup.

I still have no experience with an actual dog picked by a breeder - but having met my breeder and her dogs, I am trusting her judgment. I have a deposit in on a companion female but she also knows that if there's a male in the litter who is a great match for us, I'd be happy to have him. Or if there's no match, I feel much better knowing she'd be honest with me about that. 

She spends time around them daily, I don't. She's been around the breed her whole life, I haven't. I suspect I will be much, much happier with my dog if I allow her to choose for me.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> And I wouldn't support a breeder who let me run among a litter and then just pick the one I felt was right! The breeder will have known and been with the puppies for weeks and I will, at best, have a few hours on one day.
> 
> The reason I pay the big bucks is exactly for the knowledge and experience of my breeder with their pups! They have had past litters, testing the pups and then seen them grow up to see how true the testing worked out!
> 
> Heck, I'd just pick the one that crawled into my lap, or had the cute bent ear, or ..... and that's not really probably the best thing


This is exactly how we felt. We found a breeder that was knowledgable. We were upfront and honest about what we were looking for. I've asked a million questions and am very confident in her knowledge based on her responses. It's a partnership. (that we are paying big bucks for) She was a good listener. I asked her later how she chooses and she nailed it. 

Now to answer the OP's question. I was amazed at how their personalities were developing at 4 weeks when we visited. Our breeder is picking ours as well, she knew this when scheduling the visit. I don't expect to know before 7 weeks if we even know before picking up the pup at 8 weeks. 

Give the breeder as much time as you can. It will only benefit you in the long run. However, I am in constant communication with her. An email about once a week. She will probably be glad when we are gone  She will keep up with each dogs development throughout their lives.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My breeder usually picks for me between 5 - 7 weeks, if I recall correctly. I believe I knew which one was mine at 5 weeks, not sure how it will go this time around... I absolutely trust them 100% with their matching abilities.. haha. Would NOT want to pick my own puppy... not enough experience!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm working with my breeder to pick my new Malinois. I gave him my input, and he knows exactly what I want. So I trust him 100% to match me with the right puppy. Even at 4 weeks, you can already tell quite a bit about their personalities. I will know for sure at 7 weeks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My breeder did the temperament test at 7 weeks. She pretty much knew that Hans would make a good match for us at 4 1/2 weeks. She did say she will know for sure at seven weeks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think
> there's so much involved in developing the temperament
> that it can't be determined when a pup is 2 weeks, 4 weeks,
> 5 weeks, 8 weeks old. i also don't think a breeder has a pup
> that matches every buyer's personality.


I believe a dog is born who he is. You can't develop temperament. You can train a dog to tolerate things, but temperament is genetic.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My last puppy was picked by the breeder. I was never able to see the litter, except in pictures as she is across the country. But we talked a few times a week, sometimes for many hours. 

She told me at about 7 weeks which pup I was getting. But she said that she had switched based on out conversations. She had intended another male for me. But I was open and honest as to what was the most important thing to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> And I wouldn't support a breeder who let me run among a litter and then just pick the one I felt was right! The breeder will have known and been with the puppies for weeks and I will, at best, have a few hours on one day.
> 
> The reason I pay the big bucks is exactly for the knowledge and experience of my breeder with their pups! They have had past litters, testing the pups and then seen them grow up to see how true the testing worked out!
> 
> Heck, I'd just pick the one that crawled into my lap, or had the cute bent ear, or ..... and that's not really probably the best thing


I picked the one that crawled into my lap and had the cute bent ear-it was the best thing...ever:wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

"no pup in this litter was going to be a good fit for me (say, this particular female was going to be an extremely strong dog, as it seems some of her brothers will be... or conversely, not being confident or having a lot of drive suitable for a working dog), then my breeder would let me wait on another litter, or let me go elsewhere. It should be about finding a good match, not filling a crate "right now."
That was another thing I wondered about, because a breeder is never going to know for sure how the temperaments are balance out until the pups are a little older. Our breeder had a couple puppies in mind for us, we sat, watched played and enjoyed them for while before agreeing that Tess would be the one for us. I just didn't realize that as early as 4 weeks that their personalities would so obvious.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it is a best to work together with a breeder. I would forgo on a pup that was picked for me but with whom I didn't feel the connection that I was looking for. I think that breeders should be more flexible if the new owners are experienced and capable of raising a GSD.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I allowed a buyer to test puppies once. Will never happen again. I have allowed an experienced friend come play with the pups and she and I agreed which pup would be the right one for her club member. I have allowed people to come watch the testing and I have given people an option between two pups when I felt either one would work. Out of 35 puppies I have only picked the wrong pup for people twice. The first one was my very first litter and the pup was a sleeper. The second was recently and I ignored my gut feelings about the buyer. I have no problems telling someone that I don't feel any of the pups in a litter are suitable so they can move on. I also have no problems with someone deciding against my decision if they liked the looks of another puppy better. They too can move on. I don't take deposits for this reason. 

As a buyer I always allowed the breeder to pick my puppy. Only Nike's litter did I test and the breeder knew which pup I would pick.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Breeders have picked the last 3 dogs for me, two sight unseen. I dont have a problem with it at all, since so far, I've gotten exactly what I asked for

I think if 'one' is clear in what they want and don't want in a dog, having an experienced breeder that can peg their puppies, THEY are the ones who have spent the most time with those puppies, know their dogs, well, you can't go wrong. 

I've had dogs 'forever', I think I can read a dog pretty well if I do say so myself, however, puppies? I doubt it, spending an hour here an hour there, I wouldn't even presume to know which one to 'pick' for what I'd want when they are 7/8 weeks old. 
To many changes for someone who isn't with them 24/7 to even guess


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hear you. the breeder is with the pup 8 weeks as you say. i'm with
the pup for years. now who does the pup develope with, me or the breeder?



doggiedad said:


> i'm leary of the breeder picking a pup out for me. how does
> a breeder know the temperament of a pup 2 weeks later, 2
> months later, 6 months later, 1&1/2 yrs later, etc. i think
> there's so much involved in developing the temperament
> ...





LoveEcho said:


> The breeder has spent the last 8 weeks with that pup- they'll have a much better idea than the buyer, who spends an hour with the pup, as to what the pup's core personality will be. Obviously there's no guarantee- nobody ever said there was. But if the breeder knows his dogs and knows what they produce, he'll have at least a good idea of what the pup will be like at the core. That doesn't factor in training and socialization on the part of the owner, but it at least gives you an idea of what you're working with.
> 
> If no pup in this litter was going to be a good fit for me (say, this particular female was going to be an extremely strong dog, as it seems some of her brothers will be... or conversely, not being confident or having a lot of drive suitable for a working dog), then my breeder would let me wait on another litter, or let me go elsewhere. It should be about finding a good match, not filling a crate "right now."


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

holland said:


> I picked the one that crawled into my lap and had the cute bent ear-it was the best thing...ever:wub:


And yes, Tess did crawl in my lap that day with her crooked little ear...not much has changed since then, she still thinks my lap is a good place to be...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i hear you. the breeder is with the pup 8 weeks as you say. i'm with
> the pup for years. now who does the pup develope with, me or the breeder?


You're missing my point...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I allowed a buyer to test puppies once. Will never happen again. I have allowed an experienced friend come play with the pups and she and I agreed which pup would be the right one for her club member. I have allowed people to come watch the testing and I have given people an option between two pups when I felt either one would work. Out of 35 puppies I have only picked the wrong pup for people twice. The first one was my very first litter and the pup was a sleeper. The second was recently and I ignored my gut feelings about the buyer. I have no problems telling someone that I don't feel any of the pups in a litter are suitable so they can move on. I also have no problems with someone deciding against my decision if they liked the looks of another puppy better. They too can move on. I don't take deposits for this reason.
> 
> As a buyer I always allowed the breeder to pick my puppy. Only Nike's litter did I test and the breeder knew which pup I would pick.


Have you had very many buyers move on if they didn't agree? I can't imagine how hard that would be, planning on bringing home a puppy and then leaving without one. I don't think I have that kind of will power..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

With Nikon, there were 3 stock coated males, so the day puppies were going home we spent several hours with those three. The breeder and I agreed on the final choice.

With Pan, there were 3 males that demonstrated the traits I was looking for. I think I ended up with Pan because I had mentioned I do not mind the smaller (actually medium/correct) sized GSD. I really wanted the sable and ended up getting what I wanted because the sable was the smallest male so that was Pan.

I just dropped off puppy supplies to a friend who is traveling to TN this week to pick up her puppy and my puppy. I know it is down to two males but I trust her and the breeder. I wrote up a list of what I want/don't want. I said I don't need to know right now, they can pick when they get there and spend some time with the litter and I will be happy with whatever puppy is handed to me when they return.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> i hear you. the breeder is with the pup 8 weeks as you say. i'm with
> the pup for years. now who does the pup develope with, me or the breeder?


the puppy is what it is genetically, and some are different within the litters. Breeders see this and can more easily match the pup to prospective owner way better than a prospective owner can in a window of the puppy's life. If I go to visit a litter, I don't see what the breeder knows about each individual personality. The breeders knowledge sets up the pup to succeed where they do go/ hopefully matched to that persons wants and needs. Trust the breeder when you choose the breeder. Development begins with the breeding match. The owner gets to do the shaping and training.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I honestly think it's a crapshoot either way. Not everybody will be happy with the puppy picked for them, and not everybody will pick the right puppy on their own, either.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

My breeder had two potential puppies picked out by about five weeks, and narrowed those two down to one by seven weeks based on how their individual personalities progressed. Discoe was extremely bold and outgoing with no reservations about entering new situations or getting what she wanted: she was a determined problem-solver. I couldn't be more pleased with her choice...Discoe is the perfect dog for me in pretty much every aspect.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have only ever bought one puppy...the person selling lets buyers choose in order of deposit. I was second, there were two males. 

I spend alot of time with pups and have a good feel for their personalities by the time comes for them to go to their new owners. One time a buyer at pick up wanted the male I was keeping back...I have regretted ever since not just handing her back her check....actually, 45 minutes later I tried to get her to bring the pup back...

A couple of times I have let people chose between two pups...I had two companion homes and two suitable females for either person in the K's....both owners love the dog they got and the placements could easily have gone either way. One pup was shipped to Oregon and the other local...it was practically a coin flip locally as they could not really choose as the pups were so similar.

Lee


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

If I'm comfortable enough with a breeder to get a puppy from them I trust their judgement. If they don't know what they've been looking at for 8-10 weeks I'll just take my patronage elsewhere.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

marbury said:


> If I'm comfortable enough with a breeder to get a puppy from them I trust their judgement. If they don't know what they've been looking at for 8-10 weeks I'll just take my patronage elsewhere.


This is my feeling on the subject.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

ksotto333 said:


> Have you had very many buyers move on if they didn't agree? I can't imagine how hard that would be, planning on bringing home a puppy and then leaving without one. I don't think I have that kind of will power..


Once. He came out and met the whole litter and none of the pups did anything for him. I also didn't like him once I met him in person so it was a win-win for us both.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Once you know the puppies in your litter and have a good idea about their personalities, is it difficult to know enough about the buyer based on some phone/email conversations to know them well enough?

I can understand how someone walking in to a house with a litter of puppies won't know much about them other than thinking one is cute, one seems more active or liking the colors in the small amount of time you have with them. I would think it would be hard to gauge the buyer though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I was leery at first but the more I knew my breeder the more I trusted her to make the right decision. I laid out my expectations and hopes for her and I wasn't disappointed


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You learn a lot about people when you talk to them and listen to what they say. It isn't so much asking specific questions, but just talking to them and listening.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> You learn a lot about people when you talk to them and listen to what they say. It isn't so much asking specific questions, but just talking to them and listening.


This is very true. In the conversations I had with my boys breeder, it was always a free flowing chat. We just talked. And the thing that made up her mind about which puppy I was going to get, was a one off comment about the things I do with my dogs. I like to go to festivals and friends houses and be out and about. It's a bigger part of my life than strict training. So she picked a puppy for me that was more open and social. Instead of the super serious puppy. So far she was spot on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Carmen listened closely to what I wanted and expected from our pup. Aside from specifying I wanted a male, she did the rest. Not once did I doubt her experience or depth of knowledge of the dogs/lines she has been breeding for 30+ years. Gus is exactly what she said he would be.

Reputable breeders know their dogs and know what characteristics to watch for and the end results of each.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked my German Shepherd named Sinister without the help of the breeder, he was 11 weeks old and the last black male puppy. He had the sweetest personality, he was funny and very loving. He was from a byb but he is the best decision I ever made. :wub:

I was originally going with a different Dalmatian breeder but we kept having some delays so I decided after a year of waiting for them I would move on to another breeder. As soon as I talked to the new breeder I knew it was meant to be, I really, really liked her and we agreed on a lot of things and I told her what I was looking for and she told me she had 4 puppies left from her last litter and I should come out to see them. I went and met them, I spent time with all 4 of them, 1 was a female and I didn't want a female, 1 was a show dog so he would need to be co-owned and I didn't want that, so that left 2 little patch earred boys. I spent time with them both together and then time with them separately and I asked what the difference was between the 2 of them. She told me either one would be a good match for me but one was a little more confident and a little more adventurous than the other, she also told me not to take one if my heart wasn't in it. Well it was too late! I fell in love with my double patch boy and I made the perfect choice! He's been a dream and he quickly worked his way into my heart. It was a match made in heaven! :wub:

I liked having the breeder's input but I liked that she also allowed me to have a say in which puppy I took home, I know she wouldn't have let me take a puppy that wasn't a good fit for me. Anyways I talk to her quite a bit still and I would definitely go through her again for my next Dalmatian puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I can and I have passed up a litter of puppies before. I met 3 female Dalmatian puppies last year, one really stood out and I wanted her but the breeder decided to keep her to show. I was offered my 2nd choice but I passed her up. 

The litter that I got my Draco from, he was the least attractive puppy left, he was still a very good looking puppy but the others were more attractive, I chose him based on his personality and the way my heart felt when he would come over to me. I wouldn't have taken a puppy if I didn't feel something for it. I just knew he was the one. :wub:


----------

